# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  Modle:Infobox Bleu, Image pas centre

## kOrt3x

Bonsoir  tous,

Je viens de faire un page Wiki sur Safari : 

http://wiki.developpez.com/Safari

Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'image de ma partie droite n'est pas cadre par rapport au texte du modle.

Quelqu'un aurait une ide ?

Par avance, merci.
 :;):

----------

